# Deister-Touring



## foxi (24. April 2004)

Hi all
allgemeiner Aufruf zu ner lockeren traillastigen Deistertour 
*Wann: am Sonntag den 2.Mai.  / Start um ca. 10:30* 
*Treffpunkt müssen wir noch aushandeln* 
Nienburger welcome, zwecks Bildung von Fahrgemeinschaft.
Local Pan welcome, zwecks Bildung der Streckenführung und der damit verbundenen Einsetzung des Adrenalinschubes - your the best   
So, wer möcht den eigendlich mit ??


----------



## Pan (24. April 2004)

Geht klar!

PS: Danke für die Blumen!!  you..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (24. April 2004)

Hey - wir sind doch in Alfeld! Also diesmal nicht nur in Gedanken, sondern auch rein physisch nah bei euch...  

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Hattrick (25. April 2004)

foxi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi all
> allgemeiner Aufruf zu ner lockeren traillastigen Deistertour
> ... So, wer möcht den eigendlich mit ??



Sorry - bin nächstes WE komplett ausgebucht


----------



## foxi (25. April 2004)

@Pan: megafreu, dann las dir mal was schönes einfallen. Du weisst ja ich liebe deine *schlenker*

@Hattrick: schade, hatte ich mir ja schon gedacht das es bei dir mit deinen vollen Terminbuch nicht funzt. Schaun wir mal übernächste Woche weiter.

@all: Wir können noch Verstärkung brauchen !


----------



## nippelspanner (26. April 2004)

Im Deister wollte ich schon immer fahren. Termin passt auch. Kommen evtl. zu zweit. Wo soll´s denn losgehen?

Andere Frage: Wie steht´s denn nun wirklich mit dem Stress-Potential im Deister? Bin nicht unbedingt auf Ärger mit Hardcore-Wanderern etc. aus.


----------



## Pan (26. April 2004)

Da wo wir fahren gibt's keine Wanderer


----------



## gage_ (26. April 2004)

.. Freunde, wenn sich nicht noch jemand aus HH findet, der eine Alternative zum Schienentransport sein eigen nennt, wuerde ich mich evtl. sogar glatt in den Zug schwingen um diesem Ereignis beizuwohnen.

In diesem Fall waere natuerlich ein etwas spaeterer Startzeitpunkt genehm, ebenso ein Treffpunkt nahe eines Bahnhofs ...


----------



## Rabbit (26. April 2004)

gage_ schrieb:
			
		

> .. Freunde, wenn sich nicht noch jemand aus HH findet, der eine Alternative zum Schienentransport sein eigen nennt, wuerde ich mich evtl. sogar glatt in den Zug schwingen um diesem Ereignis beizuwohnen.
> 
> In diesem Fall waere natuerlich ein etwas spaeterer Startzeitpunkt genehm, ebenso ein Treffpunkt nahe eines Bahnhofs ...


Du könntest ja am Freitag mit nach Alfeld kommen und dann Sonntag mit dem Bike zum Deister fahren 

@Big6!-Members: Viel Spaß im Deister


----------



## foxi (26. April 2004)

@gage: Späterer Treffpunkt stellt wohl kein Problem dar. Thorsten schläft auch ganz gerne  Bahnhof am Deister dürfte wohl in Barsinghausen sein, müsstest dann aber in Hannover in die S-Bahn umsteigen. Treffen könnten wir uns dann in Barsinghausen oder an der Kreuzbuche, je nach deiner Ankunftzeit. 
Evtl. könntest du auch hier nach Nienburg kommen und ich (wir?) nehmen dich mit zum Deister. Es währen dann von hier aus noch mal ca.40 Minuten bis nach Thorsten.

*Tourstart: Thorsten was meinste, Feggendorf DPP oder wo anders ?*


----------



## Pan (26. April 2004)

foxi schrieb:
			
		

> *Tourstart: Thorsten was meinste, Feggendorf DPP oder wo anders ?*




Is mir wurscht. Machen wir mal davon abhängig, ob und wo Gage erscheint.

Der kann ja auch am HBF H die Deister-Bimmel-Bahn nach Wennigsen nehmen und sich zum Waldkater durchfragen. In dem Fall würde ich mit PKW zum Nienstedter Pass fahren von da mim Bike runter und ihn einsammeln.

Bleibt er anner Elbe ---> DPP Feggendorf bzw. mal schaun wer noch Interesse bekundet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (26. April 2004)

Rabbit .. leihst Du mir Deinen Zeitfahrhelm fuer die Landstrassenkilometer? 

Foxi .. das ist schon Nienburg (Weser) oder? Hmm, also inkl. Shuttle zum Deister gaebe sich das zeitmaessig nicht viel mit Barsinghausen, waere aber bestimmt lustiger. Gibt eine ziemlich guenstige Verbindung (Zeit && Geld) die um 09:58 dort waere .. aber mal sehen, vielleicht findet sich noch ein weiterer Hamburger, der kein Fahrtechnikseminator ist


----------



## Hitzi (27. April 2004)

Hi @ all !

Mein Terminkalender gibt mir auch grünes Licht   

Aus Hangover könnte ich noch 1 + Bike mitnehmen   

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## nippelspanner (27. April 2004)

Wäre natürlich schon schön, wenn ihr einen Treffpunkt/Tourenstartpunkt finden könntet, der auch von uns Auswärtigen einfach (!!!) zu finden ist.


----------



## Schulzi (27. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich schätze, ich bin auch dabei.

Da ich auch aus Nienburg komme können wir ja noch ne Fahrgemeinheit organisieren. - melde mich aber noch mal...

Gruß

Schulzi


----------



## Hitzi (27. April 2004)

@ Nippelspanner - Was ist schon einfach im/am Wald???   

Aber ich denke, dass man einen geeigneten Platz finden wird    

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## gage_ (27. April 2004)

Also ich bin schon ziemlich zuversichtlich, dass das bei mir klappt. Hab zwar grade noch mit einem Virus zu tun, dessen Schadensroutine in zufaelligen Abstaenden die Funktion montezumas_revenge() ausfuehrt, aber bis Sonntag ist das sicher geg.. aehm, erledigt 

Material wurde grade frisch in Schuss gebracht, und Niederschlaege nicht-apokalyptischen Ausmasses werden mich auch nicht abhalten ...

Auch Wennigsen ist lt. bahn.de problemlos erreichbar, allerdings gibt's "Wennigsen (Deister)" und "[...] Schulzentrum" und "[...] Bahnhof" (welches ist das naechste?).

Ich freu mich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (27. April 2004)

Wennigsen (Deister) !!

Das andere dürften Bushaltestellen sein


----------



## foxi (27. April 2004)

nippelspanner schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre natürlich schon schön, wenn ihr einen Treffpunkt/Tourenstartpunkt finden könntet, der auch von uns Auswärtigen einfach (!!!) zu finden ist.



Keine Sorge, denke bis Donnerstag wissen wir von wo gestartet wir. Wird schon Deisternah sein und nicht in der Pampa.


----------



## Rabbit (27. April 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> Das andere dürften Bushaltestellen sein


 Man merkt es schon, der Virus hat dem gage_ schon recht zugesetzt


----------



## Thol (28. April 2004)

foxi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi all
> allgemeiner Aufruf zu ner lockeren traillastigen Deistertour
> *Wann: am Sonntag den 2.Mai.  / Start um ca. 10:30*



mmmh, lecker Deister   ....wie lange wollt ihr den fahren ? 
Da mein Arbeitgeber abends noch Anspruch auf meine Anwesenheit hat  , müßte ich gegen ca. 16:00 wieder Richtung HH aufbrechen. 
Ist das machbar oder soll es länger werden?  
Wenn ja, komme ich gerne mit  und gage_ müßte nicht mit der Bahn fahren  

Grüsse aus dem Norden
Olaf


----------



## foxi (28. April 2004)

Alles ist machbar   Machen wir also Startzeit 11:00 mit Ende gegen 16:00 wer will kann ja noch den einen oder anderen Bogen fahren und länger machen.


----------



## gage_ (28. April 2004)

... ooolaf 

So waer das natuerlich optimal


----------



## Pan (28. April 2004)

Kann das jetzt mal einer strukturieren?

Treffpunkt
Zeitpunkt
Teilnehmer
Dauer
Tourenlänge
Zwischenziele


oder kürzer:

wer wann wo???


----------



## gage_ (28. April 2004)

Ich fang mal an. Zwischenziel: Grenzweg


----------



## foxi (29. April 2004)

seit wann bist du denn so ordnungsliebend  

*Treffpunkt : DPP Feggendorf oder Nienstedter Pass ???*(Thorsten sach an)
*Zeitpunkt (Start) :11:00 
Teilnehmer
1. me​2. Pan​3. nippelspanner (evtl. +1)​4. gage​5. Hitzi​6. Schulzi ?​7. Thol​8. giant69 ?​

Dauer: 5 Stunden
Tourenlänge: ergibt sich *(was wir schaffen und wir sind nicht auf der Flucht)*
Zwischenziele: mir schnuppe*(aber Grenzweg und Grabtrail könnten mir schon gefallen)


----------



## foxi (29. April 2004)

folgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant69 (29. April 2004)

Moin!
Bin auch dabei,warm soll es auch werden,es kommen wohl noch mehr aus Nienburg mit,
Gruss,      Jan


----------



## foxi (29. April 2004)

so das is ja mega, da kann die party   ja steigen.


----------



## foxi (30. April 2004)

da keine weiteren Wünsche genannt wurden.
*Treffpunkt/Tourstart:Feggendorf Deisterparkplatz ! / 11:00*


----------



## nippelspanner (30. April 2004)

Ich sage nur: Vor-bild-lich!
Dann kann ja fast nichts mehr schief gehen.  

@foxy: Du hast ´ne PM!


----------



## foxi (30. April 2004)

nippelspanner schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kann ja fast nichts mehr schief gehen.



Zur Info noch, wenn ihr in Feggendorf angekommen seit immer der Strasse im Verlauf folgen Bergan und Richtung Wald - An Gabelung rechts halten und evtl ein stück in Wald fahren.


----------



## Thol (30. April 2004)

11:00 Uhr; Feggendorf; mit gage_ - kopiert  

bis Sonntag   

Grüsse aus dem Norden
Olaf

@ foxi: pm doch bitte kurz deine Handynummer - nur für den Fall der Fälle.


----------



## Hitzi (1. Mai 2004)

Moin,

ich hoffe, ihr seid alle gut in den Mai gekommen.    Ich durfte heute schon arbeiten, egal Haken dran   

Ich bin morgen immer noch mit dabei. 11:00 Uhr ist notiert.   *freu*

Bis morgen......


Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## foxi (1. Mai 2004)

Hitzi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich durfte heute schon arbeiten, egal Haken dran


hehe du bist nicht allein die Industrie muss auch verdienen, und ich muss gleich los malochen zum Spätdienst.

@Schulzi: Bist jetzt dabei ? Wir treffen uns 9:45 bei Jan am Goetheplatz


----------



## Hitzi (1. Mai 2004)

Nochmal ich ....

ich war mal so FREI und habe den Termin unter LMB eingestellt.   

Ich wollte da schon immer gerne mal drinstehen   


Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (1. Mai 2004)

foxi schrieb:
			
		

> hehe du bist nicht allein die Industrie muss auch verdienen, und ich muss gleich los malochen zum Spätdienst.



Froh sei ** 

Werde jetzt ein kleine Tour in den Garten vom Freund starten - 96 gucken. 3 Punkte müssen her    - Nie mehr 2. Liga !!

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## gage_ (1. Mai 2004)

foxi schrieb:
			
		

> hehe du bist nicht allein [..] ich muss gleich los malochen zum Spätdienst.



Evtl. kriegen wir sogar eine Mehrheit  zusammen - schoenen Gruss ausm Buero! 

Bis morgen ...


----------



## gage_ (2. Mai 2004)

So, Hamburg ist auch wieder im- und zu-haus! 

Schoen war's, jetzt aber erstmal essen


----------



## Rabbit (2. Mai 2004)

gage_ schrieb:
			
		

> So, Hamburg ist auch wieder im- und zu-haus!
> 
> Schoen war's, jetzt aber erstmal essen


Hehe, ich bin auch seit etwa 21:30h wieder in HH.

Ich hoffe ihr hattet so viel Spaß wie wir.

Man sieht sich 
Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Hitzi (3. Mai 2004)

Hi,

Auch ich bin wieder gut zu Hause angekommen....


Spaß?? Hatten wir, oder??   

Kurze Eckdaten: 

Start: 11:00 Uhr
Ende: 16:00 Uhr
Länge: ca. 45 Km
Hm up - ne Menge
Hm down - viele
Verlauf: Feggendorf - Warm up - Frankweg - Grenzweg - Nirvana - Grabweg - Deisterkreisel - Northshore - Feggendorf (was vergessen?)

Untergrund: Naß und ganz schön glitschig, besonders auf den Trails    Das schult das Gleichgewicht und das vorausschauende Fahren.

Insgesamt hat es mir viel Spaß gemacht. Von unterwegs habe ich die Nudeln schon in Auftrag gegeben    

Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten. 

Ich hätte gerne etwas mehr Wasser dabei gehabt  

Sie sind der Meinung: Das war Spitze!!    

Fotos? Klar ==> Fotos der Tour 02.05.04 

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## foxi (3. Mai 2004)

Jeehh, klasse spassige Runde - Wetter+Leute gut drauf. Der muddy-Grenzweg hat uns unsere Grenzen aufgezeigt für Mensch und Material. Gute Besserung an die Ledierten.
Ein paar Bilder gibts auch von mir 

@Ni.Toom Biketreff: Ich habe noch ein paar Fotos hochgeladen von unserenSpielplatz 
Schade noch das Oti die kurve gekratzt hat und zum Expo-Gelände gefahren ist. Er währe um 1035hm reicher gewesen und ich hätte gern gewusst ab wann er rebelliert hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thol (3. Mai 2004)

einfach schön    

ein paar Bilder gibt es - hier 


...und zum Thema Reifentuning: 

"Wieviel Matsch bekommt man in einen Reifen"

 oder 

"Wie mache ich aus einem 2.25 einen 3.0?" 
 - seht selbst   

bis zum nächsten mal 

Gruß 
Olaf


----------



## schwermetall (4. Mai 2004)

Das finde ich aber überhaupt nicht gut, dass ihr durch die Benutzung dieser illegalen Wege, die ja eher einer BMX-Bahn ähneln, diese verrückten Buddel-Typen in ihrem Treiben bestärkt.
Ich habe meine Konsequenzen gezogen und fahre nur noch die breiten Forststraßen, lasst ihr euch nur vom Förster erwischen.


----------



## Pan (4. Mai 2004)

Hi Schwermetall!

Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht!

Aber an dem Tag war es dermaßen diesig im Deister- wir haben uns schlicht und einfach total verfahren.


----------



## Rabbit (4. Mai 2004)

schwermetall schrieb:
			
		

> ... die ja eher einer BMX-Bahn ähneln ...


@PAN: Wege die einer BMX-Bahn ähneln?! Wo seid ihr da gefahren? Und ich dachte ich kenne die Wege alle 

Muß dann wohl der Deisterkreisel gewesen sein, der sagt mir nämlich nix!


----------



## foxi (4. Mai 2004)

tja rabbit wie pan schon schrieb es war extrem diesig. Ich denke er suchte nen Tunnel um nicht nochmal über den Kammweg zu müssen und dabei findet unsere Spürnase halt den Deisterkreisel. Die Sicht war uns allen aber genommen oder wie kann man sonst erklären das wir sogar auf den Muddy-Trail mit Achterbahn-Feeling landeten. Zitat von giant69 " Warum bin ich heute bloss aufgestanden und nicht im Bett geblieben"


----------



## Gerrit (4. Mai 2004)

Leicht OT: Wem gehört eigentlich dieses sehr lecker zusammengestrickte *PULCRO*???? 


cheers,
gerrit


----------



## Pan (4. Mai 2004)

Gerrit schrieb:
			
		

> Wem gehört eigentlich dieses sehr lecker zusammengestrickte *PULCRO*????



COSMIC TOP SECRET


----------



## Gerrit (4. Mai 2004)

Pan schrieb:
			
		

> COSMIC TOP SECRET





 ich weiß man schon, wem's gehört 




gerrit


----------



## Deisterbuddler (4. Mai 2004)

Tach!
Ihr seit echt die allergeilsten! Frankweg und Grenzweg sind voll verboten! 
Aber lustig waren eure Kommentare zu der Deisterbuddelei allemal. Hat bei mir leider ein bischen gedauert, bis ich gecheckt habe, dass das auch nur Spass war und dass euch die "Streckenverbote" auch egal sind. Vielleicht habt ihr ja mal lust auf einen Buddeltag vorbeizukommen. Ihr habt doch bestimmt auch tolle Ideen, die wir dann gemeinsam verwirklichen können.


----------



## Hitzi (4. Mai 2004)

Gerrit schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß man schon, wem's gehört
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich schätze, du konntest das an den Beinen festmachen, oder??

Ein Beinfetischist??    


Schöne Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (4. Mai 2004)

Deisterbuddler .. die Ausgrabungs-Termine werden dann hier bekanntgegeben? 

Scherz beiseite. Ich finde die "Umbauarbeiten" deutlich weniger skandaloes, als man aufgrund der vorherigen Themen haette vermuten koennen. Ist ja alles recht gut in sowieso befahrene Wege integriert - aber bitte versteht das nicht als Aufruf zu weiteren Straftaten! 

Am Grenzweg hatte sich offenbar jemand mit weniger Fachwissen ebenfalls am Schanzenbau versucht. Leider hat er viel zu duenne Aeste verwendet und vergessen davor Erde aufzuschuetten. Dass Kicker in der Kompression nicht gut kicken wusste er wohl auch nicht. Daher wurde das erstmal wieder beiseite geraeumt ...


----------



## Gerrit (5. Mai 2004)

Hitzi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich schätze, du konntest das an den Beinen festmachen, oder??



Nö, der Waffenverkäufer meldete sich persönlich  

cheers,
gerrit


----------



## Hitzi (5. Mai 2004)

Gerrit schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, der Waffenverkäufer meldete sich persönlich
> 
> cheers,
> gerrit




Na dann......    

Grüße

Hitzi


----------

